# canada



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

heyaz

is anyone canadian, american or british here?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

AMERICAN :mrgreen:


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

Aussie


----------



## buffy24 (Jan 18, 2005)

Scottish :wink:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

See our flags!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

canadian here I love the cold up here and then I get to take care of my tanks cause I am stuck inside alot


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

U.S.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

guppyart

do u live near calgary, coz im thinkin of a holidai there


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

American! thanks for sharing your cold air guppyart! wheres the snow??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am in the U.S. 
I am to far south to be a yooper 
to far north to be a *******
to far east to enjoy tofu
to far west to eat bagels.
Sorry I hope I didn't offend anyone. I think I made a attempt at the entire country. 

I am in what me and my friends call the armpit of America. :lol: I had a jacket that had a map of the US on the liner and our city was in the right armpit. So I guess that makes me right.  
But truth be told I wouldn't give up my family, house, or country for anything.


----------



## Peligrin (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Canada*

Google,

I live in the US but spent a LOT of time headquartered in Calgary in 2000 (on the job). I did a LOT of exploring in my off-time (Jasper to Drumheller, Waterton Lakes to Red Deer). I even ventured into British Columbia once (Radium Hot Spings). It would be a _great _place to visit. I can't wait to go back!!!

I highly recommend you eat at The Grizzly Steak & Cheese Fondu Restaurant in Banff. I believe I had the hunter's meal (venison, buffalo, ostrich & ... something else exotic). YUM!!!! I also recommend The Kilmorey Lodge in Waterton Lakes. Neither place is cheap, but they're both worth the money. And hey! You're on vacation!

Visit http://www.discoveralberta.com/ . Make sure you take lots of film (or storage cards)! The mountains are gorgeous!!!

PM me. I'll tell you some other spots to hit. . .


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc @ Sat Feb 12 said:


> I am in the U.S.
> to far west to eat bagels.


Are you kidding me? We love Bagels here in Michigan... :fun:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats still[highlight=red:9a259bd2b9] east [/highlight:9a259bd2b9]of me so you are ok.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

We're west of you?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont know what you are talking about. It says east. 














OK I admit I edited the post.My mind left my body when I typed that


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

google @ Fri 11 Feb said:


> guppyart
> 
> do u live near calgary, coz im thinkin of a holidai there


no I live in waldhiem sakatchewan but calgary is nice my grandparents live near there have fun on your vacation


----------

